# Matt 5:19 ESV



## jfschultz (Jan 12, 2010)

> Therefore whoever relaxes one of the least of these commandments and teaches others to do the same will be called least in the kingdom of heaven, but whoever does them and teaches them will be called great in the kingdom of heaven.



Not being up on Greek, I am wondering about the way the ESV translates this verse using "relaxes" instead of usual "break." Do any of the PB Greek scholars have any insight on this?


----------



## fredtgreco (Jan 12, 2010)

John,

The word is λύω, which can often (even primarily) mean "loose." It gets its meaning of "break" or "destroy" from the thought of being loosed to the point of disintegration. The ESV is likely following the RSV here.

Here is the BDAG entry:


> *4639 **[FONT=&quot]λύω [/FONT]*
> • *[FONT=&quot]λύω [/FONT]*impf. [FONT=&quot]ἔλυον[/FONT]; fut. [FONT=&quot]λύσω [/FONT]LXX; 1 aor. [FONT=&quot]ἔλυσα[/FONT]. Pass.: impf. [FONT=&quot]ἐλυόμην[/FONT]; 1 fut. [FONT=&quot]λυθήσομαι[/FONT]; 1 aor. [FONT=&quot]ἐλύθην[/FONT]; pf. [FONT=&quot]λέλυμαι[/FONT], 2 sg. [FONT=&quot]λέλυσαι[/FONT], ptc. [FONT=&quot]λελυμένος [/FONT](Hom.+).
> 
> *1*. *to undo someth. that is used to tie up or constrain someth., **loose, untie *bonds (Da 5:12 Theod.), fetters (Lucian, Dial. Mar. 14, 3; Job 39:5 [FONT=&quot]δεσμούς[/FONT]; Philo, Somn. 1, 181; Hippol., Ref. 5, 19, 20) or someth. similar.
> ...


----------



## jason d (Jan 12, 2010)

Thought the primary meaning is "loosed" it looks like most versions use "break" cause it fits the context better or is perhaps more descriptive of what is going on.

Here's the basic definition:

Definition:	1) to loose any person (or thing) tied or fastened
1a) bandages of the feet, the shoes,
1b) of a husband and wife joined together by the bond of matrimony
1c) of a single man, whether he has already had a wife or has not
yet married
2) to loose one bound, i.e. to unbind, release from bonds, set free
2a) of one bound up (swathed in bandages)
2b) bound with chains (a prisoner), discharge from prison, let go
3) to loosen, undo, dissolve, anything bound, tied, or compacted together
3a) an assembly, i.e. to dismiss, break up
3b) laws, as having a binding force, are likened to bonds
3c) to annul, subvert
3d) to do away with, to deprive of authority, whether by precept
or act
3e) to declare unlawful
3f) to loose what is compacted or built together, to break up,
demolish, destroy
3g) to dissolve something coherent into parts, to destroy
3h) metaph., to overthrow, to do away with a primary verb; to "loosen" (literally or figuratively):-break (up),
destroy, dissolve, (un-)loose, melt, put off.


----------



## larryjf (Jan 12, 2010)

Yes, "loose" is a perfectly valid translation of "λύσῃ" found in this passage.
Since v.18 speaks of the smallest part of the Law, I don't think v.19 would speak about a "total breaking" but rather a "loosening in any way" since the least bit of it carries importance.


----------



## Rev. Todd Ruddell (Jan 12, 2010)

I believe _luw_ in this context might be best understood as "to loose from the responsibility of observing" the Law of God. To break then, as the KJV and other translations have it, is simply another way of saying to loose (excuse) oneself from observance.


----------



## jfschultz (Jan 17, 2010)

Thanks for the comments. This shows that there is a range in how the Greek could be translated.

The use of "relax" would go beyond just the practice in violating a commandment but also the teaching concerning it. This would point to the contemporary treatment of the "nine" commandments as illustrated by the 2000 change in the  Baptist Faith and Message article VIII which weakens the SBC stand on the Lord's Day into virtual non-existence.


----------



## Chris Louw (Jan 21, 2010)

I was wondering, in Matthew 5-7 we get the Sermon on the Mount. As I understand it, this sermon is meant to show Jesus as the new Moses. As the new Moses, he also gives the law... I mean he underlines the law, he intensify it. In that context the possible translation of the Greek word as "relaxes" may work, as Jesus is preaching here the opposite of relaxing the Law.


----------

